# Mustang GT Fun



## sb47 (Jan 9, 2020)

Had to go pick up my brothers Mustang GT and drive it home for him. I turned the traction control off and had me a little fun. She will break the tires loose at 50 mph with the TC off. I made sure I kept in the low triple digits though. With the TC on it just squats and is gone with no wheel spin at all. It's more fun with the TC off though.
Getty up go!


----------



## U&A (Jan 9, 2020)

Pictures of the car or it didn’t happen [emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## sb47 (Jan 9, 2020)

Good thing I don't drive it very often or I would be in jail, or broke from all the speeding tickets.
It's not the fastest GT but she runs pretty good and it will break the tires loose at 50mph and hit triple digits in a heart beat.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 9, 2020)

Funny thing was earlier I had taken a load of firewood out to a friends house in my truck and on the way back I had a car tailgating me for about 30 miles on some old country roads with varying speed limits from 40 in some places to 65 in others. It was dark so I couldn't tell who it was. When I made a turn from a single lane country road onto a double highway, I took the right lane and he took the left and passed me. It was a cop, I know he was trying to push me into speeding but it didn't work. Had I been in the GT, I would be in jail or with a hefty speeding ticket cause I would have stepped on it to get him off my tail. My truck will hit triple digits but at a much slower pace. Driving the GT at normal speeds it's very quiet, but when you step on it it comes alive like an agree beast!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jun 9, 2020)

Crowd control to Major Tom....


----------

